# Wittle Red (Episode 5)



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

(disregard "page") another cliffhanger but...almost there soon...:biggrin:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Don't let the wolf get Bacon.... please. I love Bacon.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Nail biter for sure!


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Too talented for words, girl. :vs_box:


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

*Wittle Red (Episode 6)*

Special guest! Admiral Ackbar from Star Wars Episode VI: Return of the Jedi. couldn't resist in not adding him for his famous line


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Admiral Ackbar is a good touch. I love reading your comic strips. You Rock Luna!


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks Terry :laugh:


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Jajajajajajajajajajajajaja can't wait to see what happens next >.<


----------

